# Helpful book I found



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Browsing in the bookstore yesterday, I came across this:










http://thehealingjournal.ca/Home_Page.html

I purchased it, and read it cover to cover. I haven't been diagnosed yet, but I find it helpful anyway. I have a horrible memory, and any help I can get to remember appointments, lab results, Dr's names and info, I'll take. I like that the author donates half the proceeds too.

Hope it helps someone here if they decide to order one. It's 'daytimer' sized so will fit in a purse.


----------

